# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  lanoliziranje

## tridesetri

evo link, ima i video sa instrukcijama za lanoliziranje

----------


## tridesetri

ups, zaboravila link
http://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/lanolize.htm

----------


## macek

imam pitanje za iskusne..
da li se učinak lanoliziranja poništava ako se vuna opere, tj. da li nakon svakog pranja ide lanoliziranje?

----------


## kinder

> imam pitanje za iskusne..
> da li se učinak lanoliziranja poništava ako se vuna opere, tj. da li nakon svakog pranja ide lanoliziranje?


odgovor je : YES

----------


## macek

tnx.

----------


## aries24

> lanoliniziranje se radi ili specijalnim kurama, kojih kod nas nema, ili običnom kremom s lanolinom, npr onom za bradavice. postupak:
> 
> u malo vruće vode doda se mrvica najblažeg bebi šampona i istisne se malo lanolinske kreme. kad se dobro rastopi, umivaonik ili zdjela se napune mlakom vodom, umiješa se otopina i potope se gaćice. ostave se stajati par sati, lagano ocijede, zamotaju u ručnik i još jednom se lagano istisne višak vode. onda se osuše (ne direktno na radijatoru).
> 
> nama drže besprijekorno cijelu noć (koristimo samo za noć) i to ponavljamo svakih 4-6 tjedana. tako ih često i peremo. napomena-nemojte ih prati komercijalnim deterdžentima za vunu. blagi bebi sapun ili šampon su sasvim dovoljni.


e sad ja imam pitanjce za *Enu*
onaj lanolin što nam je poslala biskitsmom, jel se to stavi umjesto lanolinske kreme kao što je gore opisano ili kako  :?

----------


## vesna3

aries upravo sad sam tako napravila pa će,o vidjeti učinak sutra.
jedino ne znm koliko da ostavim u tome :? 

gore na onom linku kažu 15-ak minuta a klmama je napisala par sati,

i još nešto me interesira,jel možemo kasnije koristiti najobičniji čisti lanolin?

----------


## kinder

Ne bi trebalo biti problema s lanolinom , ali gdje si nabavila čisti lanolin ?
Otkrij mi tajnu ( smajlić moli ) !

----------


## Ena

E sad, budući da je biskitsmum samo poprskala lanolinom ja sam gaćice namočila u mlakoj vodi s malo dj. šampona, nisam dodavala još lanolina kad ga je bilo u gaćicama.
Namakala sam jedno 15-30 min., ocijedila i osušila.

Koliko bi trebalo staviti ovog lanolina - mislim stvarno malo, jer koliko sam primjetila, od bočice od 118 ml. biskitsmum je potrošila nešto manje od četvrtine bočice za 6 gaćica.

aries, ne znam točno...ja bih tako učinila sljedeći put

----------


## aries24

znači samo umočiti u toplu vodu s malo dj. šampona, ostaviti kratko i osušiti

meni je promočilo na onom dijelu oko struka

doduše, jedino tu mi i bude mokro preko noći jer mu tad stavim kushies AIO i na čičku promoči jer mi se čini da ispod njega nema onog nepropusnog sloja

----------


## aries24

e da, smiju li se sušiti na suncu??

nešto mi se čini da sam negdje vidjela da bolje ne, ali više nisam sigurna

----------


## klmama

ne, bježi s njima od izvora topline. vuna ne voli šokove, hladne ni tople. osim ako je "felted".

doduše, ja sam danas sušila svoju u sušilici (ljenčina) no ne preporučam  8)

----------


## vesna3

> Ne bi trebalo biti problema s lanolinom , ali gdje si nabavila čisti lanolin ?
> Otkrij mi tajnu ( smajlić moli ) !


pa u apoteci :?

----------


## IvanaMa

Cure, molim vas za mišljenje: moj popišanko bude previše mokar noću. (experimentirali smo sa različitim kombinacijama: dva uloška; tri uloška, uložak + tetra pelena i zaštitne od kamarisa ili flisa,.. itd.)

Zato smo kupili ME dry pelenice za noć + Popolini vuneni cover nadajući se da će to riješiti naše probleme. Noćas smo prvi puta stavili i probudio se mokriji nego ikada - cover totalno mokar - čak na guzi.   :shock: 

Jesam li možda propustila lanolizirati vuneni cover? (iako su mi u mailom rekli da to trebam napravili nakon par puta korištenja :?  )... ili sam pogriješila što sam cover oprala u deterdžentu?  :Rolling Eyes:  

Thanx

----------


## mama_i_vjeko

> Jesam li možda propustila lanolizirati vuneni cover? (iako su mi u mailom rekli da to trebam napravili nakon par puta korištenja :?  )... ili sam pogriješila što sam cover oprala u deterdžentu?  
> 
> Thanx


Ako si cover prala naknadno vjerovatno je u tome greška.Trebaš ga ponovo lanolizirati.

----------


## IvanaMa

hvala. sad cu lanolizirati. dakle, potrebno je kad se pelena opere (popisana deterdzentom) odmah je potom lanolizirati kako bi bila nepropusna?

----------


## josie

curke koje ste lanolizirale,
imala sm do sada samo jedan soaker, biskitsmomin, debeli i fino ga lanoliziram bez problema.
sad mi je stigao prekoprekrasni BJ Marketplace/Kozy designs soaker, i nekak mi se čini da sam pretjerala sa lanolinom :/ 
mislim, koliko vi lanolina stavite?
ja metnem otprilike veličine lješnjaka, kap-dvije šamponića i pun lavor vode.

----------


## marta

mislim da ti ne treba toliko. ovi GB su dupli fakat debeli. ja za svoj strikane stavljam manje lanolina, mozda 1/2 ljesnjaka (mjera nam je zakon   :Laughing:  )

----------


## Snulko

Evo bas mi je stigao vuneni cover Popolini iz Racmana.
Je li ok da ga prvo operem u vrucoj vodi s par kapi sampona djecjeg? Pa onda nakon toga isperem u par voda, i tek onda lanoliziram.

U apoteci trazim lanolinsku kremu, ili kako se to vec zove?
Imate li kakvih iskustava s Popolini vunenim coverom? Kako ste zadovoljne?

----------


## josie

naravno da je ok da prvo opereš cover  :Wink:  
a u apoteci tražiš baš lanolin, ako budeš tražila lanolinsku kremu dati će ti zagrebački melem.

----------


## momtobe

Cure, pitat ću vas ovdje- ima li tko Stacinator vuneni cover?
Snulko, javi kakav je Popolini!

Ja sam u potrazi za vunenim nečim, ali neznam što da uzmem- tražim neto za noć, a da je extremno ugodno oko nogica i struka...

----------


## Snulko

> a u apoteci tražiš baš lanolin, ako budeš tražila lanolinsku kremu dati će ti zagrebački melem.


evo bas je mm bio u nekoliko ljekarni i trazio lanolin. Svuda su ga blijedo gledali ispitujuci ga sto on zapravo zeli, jer da je lanolin kemijska supstanca od koje se rade kreme.
Kad je rekao da hoce lanolinsku kremu, ponudili su mu obicnu pavlovicevu, ali to nije uzeo.

Dajte mi molim vas napisite sto je to sto ja zapravo trebam :? 
Kako ta krema izgleda? Jel u tubi, u kutijici? Tko je proizvodi? U kojoj ljekarni u zgb to mogu kupiti?

----------


## josie

snulko, to je sort of "kemijska supstanca" od koje se rade kreme, dobro je žena rekla.
mene nitko nije blijedo gledao  dok sam ga tražila, ali sigurno ćeš ga naći      u privatnim ljekarnama.
obično ga stave u kutijicu, dovoljno ti je 100 g za cca 159 lanoliziranja, smeđe je  boje i izgleda kao jako mastan med, recimo.  :Razz:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja lanolin nisam mogla kupiti u niti jednoj riječkoj ljekarni, pa sam kupila običnu mast za bradavice u DM-u (12 kn) i odlično je služila. I za mazanje usta je bila milijardu puta bolja od različitih melemića.

----------


## momtobe

Da li može poslužiti Purelan krema, ili ona iz DM-a Babylove? To su čini mi se skoro pa čiste lanolinske kreme za bradavice.

----------


## aries24

može, mislim da je to čisti lanolin, kao što mu i ime kaže "pure lan"

----------


## Snulko

> obično ga stave u kutijicu, dovoljno ti je 100 g za cca 159 lanoliziranja, smeđe je boje i izgleda kao jako mastan med, recimo


evo danas uspjela kupiti, nakon obilaska veceg broja ljekarni. U jednoj privatnoj mi ga prodali

Btw, Purelan krema dode nekih 75 kn (skoro pa jedna pelena), a ja sam 100 g ovoga platila nekih 16 kn. Tak da se isplati malo obilaziti ljekarne.

Sad se bacam na lanoliziranje  :D

----------


## ivancica

Ma da, tražite u ljekarni samo običan lanolin. I onaj iz DM-a je dobar, to je isto lanolin ali ima dodatak vitamina E.   :Wink:   Dobro je i kad vam ispucaju bradavice.

U stvari, lanolin je ovčji loj!

----------


## ivancica

A onaj pravi, nepročišćeni i smrdi po ovci!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## red sonja

Pomagajte, ne znam gdje grijesim  :? 
Lanolizirala sam soaker, prije toga ga oprala. Stavila sam lanolina malo manje od ljesnjaka i kap dj. sampona, napravila otopinu u vrucoj vodi i to  dodala u mlaku vodu, potopila soaker, ostavila preko noci, ocjedila i osusila.
Propustio je u roku odmah   :Crying or Very sad:  
Imate li prijedloga?
Na deklaraciji je pisalo 100% vuna...

----------


## aries24

ne valja ti soaker

prodaj meni   :Grin:

----------


## red sonja

Moze   :Grin:  
Samo mi odaj tajnu lanoliziranja   :Laughing:  
I trebam mu dodat trakicu za vezanje oko struka, sirok nam je.
Sad cu stavit i novu slicicu

----------


## makita

Ovaaaj, niste rekli kakav vam je Popolini vuneni cover?

----------


## zibba

Ima li u kojoj apoteci u N. Zagrebu za kupiti lanolin. Gdje god dođem gledaju me kao da sam pala s Marsa. Ako je netko kupio neka mi napiše u kojoj apoteci. Može i na pp ako se ne smije reklamirati ovako javno.

----------


## Mama Medo

> Ima li u kojoj apoteci u N. Zagrebu za kupiti lanolin. Gdje god dođem gledaju me kao da sam pala s Marsa. Ako je netko kupio neka mi napiše u kojoj apoteci. Može i na pp ako se ne smije reklamirati ovako javno.


ja sam lanolin kupila u pazinu, ali bitno je da se radi o apoteci koja sama miješa masti razne i kreme...
pa sam ih ja prvo pitala dal sami miješaju masti, odgovor je bio - da. e onda rekoh imate sigurno lanolin. pa, imamo. super, meni treba malo čistog lanolina. naravno da to nisu nikada nikome prodavali pa je šefica morala odrediti kolika bi tome cijena bila. ispalo je 20ak kn za kutijicu od 100g. 
eto... probaj znači u nekoj apoteci koja radi sama masti i sve ostale stvari po receptu.

----------


## mina30

> Ovaaaj, niste rekli kakav vam je Popolini vuneni cover?


I mene zanima?

----------


## enela

> Ima li u kojoj apoteci u N. Zagrebu za kupiti lanolin. Gdje god dođem gledaju me kao da sam pala s Marsa. Ako je netko kupio neka mi napiše u kojoj apoteci. Može i na pp ako se ne smije reklamirati ovako javno.


Ja kupila 30 g za 4-5 kuna bez ikakvih problema (njime mažem kožu na cicama jer mi je jako suha). Mislim da ti je tih 30 g dovoljno. Kad potrošiš kupiš još. Kupila sam ovdje kod sebe (Coner ljekarna), a vidim da nemaju u ZG ljekarne.

----------


## Engls

*z.* probaj u ljekarni u Travnom.Umjesto da skreneš lijevo na bazen skreni desno u Travno i na platou preko puta Kozma nalazi se ljekarna koja ima lanolin.Iznad Piterije.Nekih 10-ak kn 100 g.

----------


## Engls

> Pomagajte, ne znam gdje grijesim  :? 
> Lanolizirala sam soaker, prije toga ga oprala. Stavila sam lanolina malo manje od ljesnjaka i kap dj. sampona, napravila otopinu u vrucoj vodi i to  dodala u mlaku vodu, potopila soaker, ostavila preko noci, ocjedila i osusila.
> Propustio je u roku odmah   
> Imate li prijedloga?
> Na deklaraciji je pisalo 100% vuna...


Meni kupovni ponekad propusti ponekad ne.uvijek isto radim pa ne kužim u čemu je problem.Možda zato što ga prije toga operem u perilici?

----------


## zibba

ENGLS- jel to u Mamutici gore gdje je knjižnica i Zeko itd. Hvala ti puno.

----------


## mamabanana

ja u zadnje vrijeme nes krivo radim, nikako da mi uspije to lanoliziranje   :Mad:   (a imam tako krasnih covera  8) )
a sve po gore navedenim uputama...
jel moguce staviti previse lanolina pa da onda propusta?  :?

----------


## blis

Koja je uloga šampona u lanoliziranju? 
Jel' mora biti dječji šampon ili može biti i pjelnica ili šampon za odrasle ili tekući sapun ili...?

----------


## Lutonjica

ne znam ulogu šampona, ali sam prvi put lanolizirala bez njega i odmah je propustilo, a onda s njim i sad ne propušta  :?

----------


## vještičica

Šampon emulguje lanolin, pa se lakše "primi" na vunu.

----------


## Lutonjica

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

----------


## vještičica

Šta ću kad sam štreber 8)

----------


## mina30

Evo za zagrepcanke - ljekarna na uglu Nove ceste i Vukovarske, 200 grama lanolina za 32kn. Teta dala bez imalo cudjenja, iscudjavanja ili cega slicnog, samo je pitala koliko mi treba jer kao za vece kolicine treba naruciti  :Grin:  .

----------


## mina30

> Jel' mora biti dječji šampon ili može biti i pjelnica ili šampon za odrasle ili tekući sapun ili...?


Eh ponavljam pitanje. Imam djecje kupke i sampone koje sam dobila i ne koristim (kupamo se samo u vodi i ponekad kap maslinovog) pa me zanima dal mogu za lanoliziranje koristit?

----------


## hagulkica

Evo mojeg friškog iskustva  :/ . 
Nakon lanoliziranja koje je konačno uspjelo koristila sam cover 2 puta i držao je ok . A onda 3. put potpuno procurio. U čemu je kvaka  :? ?
(NIsam ga držala na radijatoru i sl.)

----------


## hagulkica

> Imam djecje kupke i sampone koje sam dobila i ne koristim (kupamo se samo u vodi i ponekad kap maslinovog) pa me zanima dal mogu za lanoliziranje koristit


Ja sam koristila tekući sapun za ruke. I uspjela lanolizirati, barem donekle. Mislim da možeš sve navedeno koristiti, bitno je da otapa masnoće u vodi, kako bi se lanolin otopio i jednolično nanio na cover.

----------


## kobila_suzy

Lanolin imate kupiti u kemigu, bauerova 5.

----------


## sweety

Par bedastih pitanja....

Te vunene gaćice koje koristite, jesu štrikane ili šivane?
Ako su štrikane doma, gdje kupujete vunu? U ZG...

I ono najbedastije, da li je 100% vuna ili sadrži akrila?
Malo me brine da prava vuna previše pika... Osim ako nije baš mohair ili kašmir... Mene pika sve i svašta...   :Laughing:  
Nema šanse da obučem nešto od prave vune...

Ili uopće, to još nigdje nisam primjetila, valjda nisam dobro gledala, gdje kupujete sve te pelenice i covere?
Ako je bad, please, pošaljite mi PP.

----------


## mina30

> Par bedastih pitanja....
> 
> Te vunene gaćice koje koristite, jesu štrikane ili šivane?
> Ako su štrikane doma, gdje kupujete vunu? U ZG...
> 
> I ono najbedastije, da li je 100% vuna ili sadrži akrila?
> Malo me brine da prava vuna previše pika... Osim ako nije baš mohair ili kašmir... Mene pika sve i svašta...   
> Nema šanse da obučem nešto od prave vune...
> 
> ...


Vecinu odgovora imas na topicu vuneni coveri - iskustva
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...b59866fda2a20a
ako te zanima vise jenostavno upiši u pretražnik vuna i dobijes brdo topika koji o tome pisu.

----------


## mina30

> Ja svoje HM ovako: 
> 
> - 1 dcl vode 
> - pola kavene žličice lanolina 
> - kap šampona 
> - 3/4 L vruće ili dosta tople vode; 
> 
> U 1 dcl kipuće vode stavim kap šampona i zatim lanolin, pustim da krčka minutu ili dvije, ulijem sve zajedno u kantu s toplom vodom i potopim vunenčak. Ostavim sat, dva, izvadim kada se voda zamlači, dakle postane ladnjikava. Dok je u vodi svakih petnaestak min. provrtim, gnjavim. Izvadim, ocijedim, ugnječim u ručnik, stavljam sušiti. 
> I poljubim ga za nepropusnost.


pola kavene zlicice :shock:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Uh, pa u čemu je problem?

Možda bolje pola ČAJNE, sigurnije je...

----------


## blis

> blis prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jel' mora biti dječji šampon ili može biti i pjelnica ili šampon za odrasle ili tekući sapun ili...?
> 
> 
> Eh ponavljam pitanje. Imam djecje kupke i sampone koje sam dobila i ne koristim (kupamo se samo u vodi i ponekad kap maslinovog) pa me zanima dal mogu za lanoliziranje koristit?


Uspješno sam lanolizirala s nekim Mustelinim testerom i šamponom za odrasle (ali mi se ne sviđa miris).  :Smile:

----------


## mina30

E ko je rekao da se moze lanolizirati sa dm-ovom kremom za bradavice, lagao je. Barem meni nije uspjelo dva puta. Prije sam uspjela lanolizirati sa pravim lanolinom i onda zbog sile probala s tom dm kremom i procurilo.

----------


## Pooh

Mi smo poplinijeve bili lanolizirali s dm-ovom kremom, jer sam ju slucajno imala doma, i nista nije procurilo, iako sam ja bila jako skepticna i jos mi je nevjerovatno da to tak drzi. 
Tak da nije da je netko bas lagao.  ...ili moji ne piske dovoljno...???
Sad cu vidjeti kako ce mi proci s nekom novom koju sam uzela us nove covere.

----------


## anamar

meni se dogodilo isto što i mini. nestalo mi je lanolina iz ljekarne, a kako sam imala kremu iz dm-a rekoh idem probat, ništa ne košta. a koštalo je popišane odjeće :/ 
pooh koliko si stavila dm-ove kreme. meni je palo na pamet da u njoj ima manje lanolina i da mi zbog toga proces nije uspio, ali mi se nije dalo ponovo eksperimentirati.

----------


## Pooh

A nisam ziher, ali mislim da sam stavila vise od "ljesnjaka", bas iz razloga sto sam mislima da mi nece uspijeti i posto je cover bio nov sam ga lanolizirala odmah 3 puta za redom, da se ne razocaram, jer ne bi imala volje sve to ponavljati nakon zapisavanja i evo zbilja mi drzi. 

Bude mi malo vlaznjikav s nutarnje strane, ali izvana suh. I do iduceg presvlacenja je opet sasvim suh...

 Sad, ja sam nova u tome, pa ne znam...jel bi i iz nutra trebao biti suh?

----------


## anamar

pooh, mislim da je stvar u tome da si ga tri puta lanolizirala.
koliko ja znam cover mora samo izvana biti suh. i ja sam relativno nova u time.

----------


## Pooh

Moze biti, ja sam to tako napravila jer kazu da se vuna u principu treba vise puta lanolizirati da bi zbilja dobro funkcionirala, a kako ovo nije cisti lanolin, nije mi bilo tesko strpiti se tri dana. 
Iduci put sam ga lanolizirala samo jednom, nakon vise tjedana i nikada mi nije promocio.
A ja jos uvijek ne vjerujem da sam uspjela iz prve i sve si mislim da li je moguce da cesto mijenjam pelene, pa da zato ne procuri  :Rolling Eyes: .
Znaci mogu se opustiti - da ga nisam uspjela lanolizirati bili bi mokri?

----------


## Pooh

Da i bila sam ga lanolizirala s obje strane, nemam pjma jel se to treba raditi...negdje bila procitala, pa sam za prvi put primijenila sve sto sam znala.

Imam pitanje. 

Kako lanolizirate vunene covere na drukere? 
Raskopcate ih ili ih lanolizirate zakopcane?
Znam da je pitanje malo glupo  :Embarassed: , ali me zanima jel to ima kakve veze kako ce se lanolin primati za vunu...  :Embarassed:

----------


## anamar

poohu slučaju da nisi dobro lanolizirala promočili bi ti.
nemam covera na drukere   :Sad:   pa ti ne znam odgovorit na to pitanje.

da ja tebe pitam, kad si tri puta lanolizirala, jesi li sušila cover prije svakog ponavljanja postupka ili si ga samo ocijedila?

----------


## Pooh

Susila sam.

Isprobani i dnevni s drukerima i izgleda da su ok lanolizirani - suhi smo.

Nocne cu probati ovaj vikend, malo me strah da ce nam procuriti, a taaako zelim maknuti covere od pula iz upotrebe...

Drzite fige da nam uspije!

----------


## aishwarya

Cover na drukere lanolizirala sam otkopčan

----------


## lucylu

meni procurilo   :Sad:  

lanolizirala sam sa lanolinom koji sam dobila sa loveybum coverom, pratila upute sa papirica i nista, sve mokro 

sad cu kupiti nas lanolin iz apoteke pa cu pokusati ponovo

ima li tko iskustva sa ovim njihovim lanolinom, iscjedila sam cjelu kesicu koju sam dobila, kolicina je bila - pola ljesnjaka   :Grin:

----------


## aishwarya

Ja sam prvi put svoj cover lanolizirala s njihovim lanolinom (Lansinoh) i sve je bilo OK. Jedino što nisam ni čitala njihove upute nego sam napravila onako kako su ovdje cure savjetovale...

----------


## Pooh

Mislim da oni kazu kolicinu graska...uglavnom, ja sam kesicu podijelila na pola i ne cure nam (imamo sve 3 vrste).

Jedino mi je jedan Interlock procurio nakon cijele noci 12-13 sati i to ne jako, ali bodic i pidamica su bili malo vlaznjikavi.

Sad, ili ga nisam jednako dobro lanolizirala ili mi je B. veci popisanac od E.

Oni kazu da se cover ostavi 15 minu vodi. A cini mi se da ih vi ostavljate duze. Jel ima to veze?

----------


## marta

Ja nisam uopce ostavljala u vodi.

----------


## Pooh

> Ja nisam uopce ostavljala u vodi.


Super, onda cu i ja tako probati. Nervira me to cekanje, pogotovo kad ih imam vise za lanolizirati.

A da li se moze vise covera lanolizirati u istoj vodi (jednog po jednog)?

----------


## blis

> E ko je rekao da se moze lanolizirati sa dm-ovom kremom za bradavice, lagao je.


Ja sam _lagala_.  :Smile:  Lanoliziram jedino s DM-ovim lanolinom i svaki put uspješno.  :Wink:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Stavite malo više lanolina, ništa se značajno neće dogoditi, osim što ćete i namastiti ruke.

----------


## stella

Ja sam pokušala s DM babylove kremom zta bradavice i nisam usojela dvoje home made covere lanolizirat,uvijek promoče

----------


## lucylu

iskusne mame pomoc

ja lanolizirala i pelene ispale turbo masne, ne malo nego toliko da se nemogu drzati u rukama a kamoli staviti na djete
vjerovatno sam stavila dosta lanolina

sto sad?? dali ih oprati u masini pa ponovo  :? 

pomooooooooooooooooooooooooooc

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

možeš malo oprati na ruke, obrisati s vlažnim ručnikom, staviti na dijete. to ti je kao malo previše kreme na rukama, ništa strašno.

----------


## lucylu

hvala   :Love:  

idem ih onda odmah oprati na ruke

----------


## Fana

Lanolizirala sam novi loveybums cover i ostale su mi bijele fleke na nekim dijelovima. Kužim da sam stavila preeeviše lanolina. Sumnjam još da je voda bila prehladna, ali nisam sigurna. U kakvu vodu stavljate covere da se namaču? Toplu, vruću, mlaku? Strah me je da se vunica ne skupi.

----------


## mina30

Ja stavim u toplu. U mlakou vodu dodam onaj lanolin sto rastopim u salici vruce vode, tako da kad to pomjesam u vecoj posudi bude topla. Ti kupovni coveri se ne bi trebali samo tako skupljati.

----------


## pomikaki

dajte mi razjasnite, kad jednom operete i lanolizirate covere koliko puta se mogu koristiti? Koliko sam shvatila ne peru se svaki put? 
Inače to još niasm koristila, sad naručujem neke pelenice za period privikavanja na kahlicu, pa gledam da li da naručim covere od vune?

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> dajte mi razjasnite, kad jednom operete i lanolizirate covere koliko puta se mogu koristiti? Koliko sam shvatila ne peru se svaki put? 
> Inače to još niasm koristila, sad naručujem neke pelenice za period privikavanja na kahlicu, pa gledam da li da naručim covere od vune?


Oko dva, tri tjedna redovite uporabe. Ja ih operem kad budu pokakane, maleni smo još, drek nam iscuri ponekad. Meni su za veliku bile divne za noć i za ljeto, toliko da je malena od dolaska iz rodilišta samo u vuni. Malo sam zabrijala i sada ne mogu zamisliti da je stavim u PUL, kao što prije nisam mogla zamisliti da bih više stavila dijete u jednokratnu pelenu.

----------


## pomikaki

2-3 tjedna se ne peru? Zezaš me??? Ne usmrde se za to vrijeme? Moraju upiti bar malo mokraće iz pelene svaki put!

----------


## vještičica

Pa zato se lanoliziraju, da ne upiju  :Wink:

----------


## pomikaki

šokirana sam   :Smile:  
morat ću to probati

----------


## mina30

pa operes ih prije ako se dijete pokaka. Meni su se u ovih godinu dana samo jednom usmrdile da sam primjetila, da bas smrde od uptrebe.

----------


## buca

I mi polako postajemo platneni pa proučavam sve i svašta, a ovdje samo hoću komentirati tu pustolovinu  nabavke lanolina po ljekarnama.

To bi se trebalo moći kupiti u svakoj ljekarni jer mislim da ne postoji ljekarna bez lanolina.

A problem je u tome da se nekima ne da to izvagati i napraviti recepturu u kompjuteru.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mina30

Neke ljekarne prodaju samo gotove lijekove pa onda nemaju potrebu drzati lanolin u ljekarni. Istina je da je nekima lijeno to odvagati, ali neki stvarno nemaju, imas na ovom topiku par prijedloga gdje kupiti, malo pretrazi  :Smile:

----------


## mama sanja

> 2-3 tjedna se ne peru? Zezaš me??? Ne usmrde se za to vrijeme? Moraju upiti bar malo mokraće iz pelene svaki put!


Meni su objasnili da u dodiru urina s lanolinom dolazi do kemijske reakcije i pretvara se u neku vrstu sapuna.
Inače, neki dan smo kupili prve vunene, držite palčeve da mi uspije lanoliziranje  :Smile:

----------


## Fana

Evo, ja se isprakticirala u lanoliziranju. Koristim onaj iz apoteke, lanolin vulgaris    :Smile:  
Gaćice operem u dječjem šamponu (to je zato jer imam Kosilija na bacanje, a i puno mi se lakše ispire od bilo kojeg deterdženta).
Zakuham vodu u šalici i umiješam malo lanolina (vrh žličice, rekli bismo, pola lješnjaka, za jedan cover). Miješam dok se ne otopi. Ne stavljam šampon.
Onda ubacim u toplu vodu gdje je cover i malo ga muljam. Ostavim 15 minuta. 
Ocijedim i stavim na ručnik da se osuši.
Procurilo samo jednom u 2 mjeseca korištenja.

----------


## mama sanja

Danas sam prvi put lanolizirala. U vrućoj vodi sam otopila malo lanolina iz apoteke, dodala par kapi dječjeg gela za tuširanje i ulila u mlaku vodu. Na površini su mi plivali kao neki komadići, kao da se lanolin nije dobro rastopio :? . Jel' to ok ili sam negdje pogriješila (zbunj zbunj)?

----------


## Fana

Mislim da bi bilo bolje da ti se lanolin skroz rastopi (da izgleda kao da ulje pliva u vodi). Onda ga ubaciš u mlaku vodu. Ja to napravim  miješajući, tako da se lanolin u kontaktu s hladnijom vodom rasprši. Ubacim cover. Na površini vode se vide komadići, ali stvarno sitni komadići lanolina. To je to što želimo da nam se prilijepi za vlakna vune. 
Ako se ne rastopi dobro, imat ćeš bijele fleke (o tome sam pisala gore kad sam još bila neiskusna  8) )

----------


## mama sanja

Sve sam tako napravila i komadići jesu bili sitni. Nema fleka, ali isto tako sad kad se osušio nije uopće ljepljiv - a ako sam dobro shvatila trebao bi biti lagano :?  ? Možda da ga opet lanoliziram, mislim, škoditi vjerojatno ne može... :/
I još jedno pitanjce, kad ga operem vjerojatno se treba osušiti prije lanoliziranja?

----------


## aishwarya

> I još jedno pitanjce, kad ga operem vjerojatno se treba osušiti prije lanoliziranja?


Ja to više ne radim, nije mi imalo smisla. I ne vidim razliku.

----------


## Fana

> Nema fleka, ali isto tako sad kad se osušio nije uopće ljepljiv - a ako sam dobro shvatila trebao bi biti lagano :?


Moji kaveri su turbo ljepljivi kad su vlažni, a kad su suhi uopće ne.

----------


## marta

> mama sanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I još jedno pitanjce, kad ga operem vjerojatno se treba osušiti prije lanoliziranja?
> 
> 
> Ja to više ne radim, nije mi imalo smisla. I ne vidim razliku.


Ne treba se susiti prije lanoliziranja.

----------


## blis

Koliko lanolina bi trebalo staviti za lanoliziranje dječje dekice?
Kada zatopli planiram je stavljati na spavanje bez pelene, a ispod nje bih radije stavila vunu nego gumu da mi ne procuri "nezgoda" na madrac. Mislite li da će to tako funkcionirati?  :?

----------


## vještičica

Ne vidim zašto ne bi funkcionisalo. Kolika je dekica? Vagni kaver, vagni dekicu, pa sračunaj koliko "lješnjaka" lanolina treba za dekicu  :Wink:

----------


## mama sanja

Javljam da smo isprobali cover, nije propustio, ali je iznutra bio malo vlažnjikav. Je li to normalno ili sam ga ipak trebala još jednom lanolizirati?

----------


## blis

> Ne vidim zašto ne bi funkcionisalo. Kolika je dekica? Vagni kaver, vagni dekicu, pa sračunaj koliko "lješnjaka" lanolina treba za dekicu


Oduševljavaš me svojim zdravim razumom.   :Kiss:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Mama Sanja, dobro je. Normalno da je malo vlažan s unutrašnje strane. Prozračiš ga da se odvlaži i spreman je za daljnju uporabu   :Smile:  .

Blis, tako i ja koristim dekice   :Wink:  . Ako hoćeš uputim te na jedan materijal u RI (80% vuna, 20% pamuk) koji ja koristim u tu svrhu. Sliči na vuneni flis, metar je 90-ak kn (1 X 1,40 m) što ti je dovoljno za dvije veće podloge. Porubiš. Lanoliziraš.

----------


## blis

*ovca*, imam doma jednu staru običnu malu dekicu, mama kaže da je prava vuna i one dlakave vunene jastučnice koje se skupo prodaju, pa ću najprije to pokušati lanolizirati, a ako ne bude funkcioniralo tražim dalje. 
Hvala

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Mislim da ti je to odlično, pogotovo te dlakavke. Ako ti se Geica pokenjka natrljaj običnog sapuna i pusti da odstoji par sati - da možeš opet koristiti kad napusti pelene.

----------


## v_stekl

Zagrebcanke znate li ima li lanolina u nekoj ljekarni kod autobusnog kolodvora u osijeku ga nisam nasla a burajz cesto putuje da ne mora lutati po Zg-u.

----------


## silki

sad ću ispasti blesava, ali bolje i to nego iz vlaka   :Grin:  
nešto sam zeznula i naručila dva covera od fisa. nisam baš to htjela ali sad što je tu je. 
uglavnom, treba li se flis lanolizirati da ne propušta ili?

----------


## silki

nije od fisa već od flisa.
evo ovakve:
http://www.totsbots.com/templates/to...-wraps-red.jpg

----------


## kli_kli

Ja cu samo da se pogvalim kako vec neko vreme uspesno koristimo i lanoliziramo nasa 3 vunena covera.  8) 
Imamo disana pull on, sustainablebabish isto pull on i swadlebees na drukere  :Smile:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> nije od fisa već od flisa.
> evo ovakve:
> http://www.totsbots.com/templates/to...-wraps-red.jpg


flis je 100% poliester i ne lanolizira se  :/

----------


## silki

thnx.

----------


## BusyBee

Ja nikako na zelenu granu s lanoliziranjem.   :/ 
Probala sam drzati u toploj vodi, u vreloj, 15 minuta, cijelu noc, ... nikako ih srediti kako treba. 
Moze li ulogu igrati i sampon kojim se otopi lanolin?

----------


## anamar

BB ni meni nije uspjelo prvo lanoliziranje. koji i kakav cover lanoliziraš i koji lanolin koristiš?
ja sam npr pokušala lanolizirati s dm-ovom kremom za bradavice, ali sam punu tubu morala potrošiti da mi ne promoči vuneni-pleteni cover. kasnije sam isti lanolizirala s apotekraskim lanolinom i sve je bilo u redu. 

inače mislim da šampon nema veze s uspjehom lanolizacije.

----------


## Lutonjica

odgovorila sam na drugom topiku:
vazan je sampon i njegova kolicina: mora ga se staviti toliko da voda postane mliječna
dokle god nije mliječna, lanolin nije otopljen i lanoliziranje nece uspjeti

----------


## BusyBee

Evo ovako...
Prvo, ovo mi nije prvi put da lanoliziram.
U ovoj turi, s novokupljenim lanolinom (cisti, apotekarski lanolin, tvrd, gust, smedji i smrdljiv), iz iste ljekarne kao prva tura, samo drugi samponi (probala ih nekoliko), nikako ne uspijeva.
U prosloj turi lanolina kupljenog na istom mjestu, sve je bilo ok.  :? 

Radi se o razlicitim gacama - disana, loveybums (obicne i interlock) i kiwipie.

Lanolin otapam u plasticnoj bocici tako da vidim kad je otopljen, voda bude skroz mlijecna, bez grudica lanolina, onda to ubacim u lavor s gacama, natopljenim toplom vodom i sve dobro promijesam, da se prozme.
Probala s toplom, vrucom i svakakvom vodom - odmah propuste.

Je li mozda problem ako lanoliziram vise covera odjednom, u istom lavoru?
Prvu turu (uspjesnu) sam trosila gel za tusiranje jednog krsitelja koda koji smo dobili na poklon, sad mi se ne da to kupovati pa zato pitam je li problem u samponu.
Stvarno vise nemam ideja, osim jos da ih idem lanolizirati jedne po jedne.

----------


## Lutonjica

hm

i meni je najbolje s tim krsiteljem - isto ga dobili na poklon, isto mi ga se ne da kupovati pa lanoliziram s drugima. sa svima mi uspije, samo tih drugih sampona moram staviti vise da bi tekucina postala mlijecna
i skoro uvijek lanoliziram dva ili vise covera zajedno, jedino onda stavim vise lanolina nego kad lanoliziram samo jedan

----------


## Lutonjica

e da, rastopljeni lanolin ulijem u lavor s toplom vodom, dobro promijesam, i tek onda unutra stavim covere

----------


## BusyBee

ok, probat cu jos (ako sad ne uspije) prvo uliti lanolin pa staviti covere i jos jednom s trostrukom dozom lanolina (iako mi vec ova otopina uzasno isusuje ruke) i tek onda kapitulirati pa kupiti krsiteljski sampon

inace, do sad mi najbolje funkcionira freemanov gel za tusiranje od borovnice (velika boca, ljubicasti gel).. brzo otopi lanolin i to sasvim mala kolicina

----------


## BusyBee

ako nista ne uspije, saljem ti ih na lanoliziranje   :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

ne moras slat, stizem u pulu drugu vikend   :Grin:

----------


## BusyBee

:Grin:   :Saint:

----------


## Lutonjica

> iako mi vec ova otopina uzasno isusuje ruke


e ovaj dio mi je čudan, jer su meni ruke uvijek bas dobro masne nakon tog mijesanja, bas se nahrane lanolinom

----------


## BusyBee

ma, mozda samo ja ne znam opisati.. smeta mi to na rukama, obavezno moram oprati

----------


## anamar

ja isto stavim lanolinsku emulziju u vodu, a onda gaće u to. lanoliziram najviše 2 covera, jer mi se čini da ako ih je više da onda ne prime dobro maščobu. koristila sam mustelu (jer sam malu jedno vrijeme kupala s tim), nekoliko puta loreal šampon, a sad babylove kupku. meni je s mustelom trebalo najmanje šampona za otopit lanolin. babylovea treba stavit krcato.

----------


## BusyBee

Istrpite me jos malo   :Embarassed:  
Sad sam uspjela dobiti da su masni... ali su premasni. Ali ono, suhi coveri mi se lijepe za ruke koliko su masni.   :Laughing:  
Da ih istrpim takve ili ih mogu malo isprati ili da ih nanovo lanoliziram?

----------


## marta

Pretjerala si s kolicinom lanolina. Za jedan cover ti je dovoljno lanolina velicine zrna graska. 

Ove sad istrpi. Jer ako ces ih prati, ponovo ih treba lanolizirati.

----------


## BusyBee

ok, tenks  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

BusyBee, ako ti treba pomoć, i ja sam često u Puli. Ja sam lanolizirala covere par puta i išlo mi je dobro.
Covere možeš i isprati, ako ti smeta, ali neće se nikom ništa dogoditi i ako budu malo mastili   :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

hvala na ponudi .. ma vec bi ja pitala pomoc da ih nisam uspjesno lanolizirala s tim prethodnim samponom i lanolinom  :Smile: 

a mos' ti doci vidjeti kolekciju pelena, ako ti treba skuza za kafenisanje   :Wink:

----------


## BusyBee

onaj masni.. propustio  :?

----------


## Pliska

Ni ja nikako na zelenu granu sa tim vunenim coverima. Probala par puta lanolizirati ali uvijek mi prepusti  :/

----------


## Suncem.m.

A evo i mene u školicu lanoliziranja   :Grin:  .

Sve sam iščitala i sad krećem u akciju. Samo mo još zanima kako testirate je li dobro lanolizirano? Na bebinoj guzi pa ako pusti-pusti ili ima neki način testiranja propusnosti prije korištenja ?

Btw - pola lješnjaka sa ljuskom ili bez? Jer pola ovog sa ljuskom bi čini mi se odgovarao veličini zrna graška   :Grin:

----------


## vještičica

s ljuskom  :Smile:

----------


## frost

novi popolini cover, pleteni..
da li ga lanolizirate pre prve upotrebe ili je spreman za koriscenje odmah?

na poakovanju pise da ga samo treba isprati u hladnoj vodi.

vasa iskustva?

----------


## anjica

ja sam svoj lanolizirala

----------


## frost

evo ja uzela da lanoliziram po prvi put popollini pull on cover

jao ljudi sto ovo smrducka na ovcu :shock: 

pa jel i vama tako? pa ima da se oseca beba kao mala ovca hahah

----------


## Ivana B-G

miris (  :Grin:  ) ode kada se soaker osusi!

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

> evo ja uzela da lanoliziram po prvi put popollini pull on cover
> 
> jao ljudi sto ovo smrducka na ovcu :shock: 
> 
> pa jel i vama tako? pa ima da se oseca beba kao mala ovca hahah


Meni je to najbolji dio.   :Grin:  
Sada više nemam koga tako povijati.   :Sad:

----------


## mali mrav

evo još jedne koja se muči s lanoliziranjem. Ne kužim gdje je problem jer mi uvijek procuri samo na mjestu gdje  mu je pišonja kao tmanja fleka. Nekoliko puta se tako desilo ,a kad sam cover stavila pod hladnu vodu ništa nije upio vodu osim na par mjesta uključujući i to po sredini. Kako je moguće da je tako neravnomjerno lanoliziran? jel to ovisi o vuni. Imam soaker od merino vune.

----------


## mali mrav

palo mi je na pamet da malo ispliva baš taj dio na površinu pa zato nije dobro lanoliziran,onda sam stavila "utege" da sve bude ispod površine,al je za vrijeme spavanja opet propustio.???

----------


## mali mrav

i da,čini mi se da imam 100% lanolin kupljen u apoteci na j.tržnici.

----------


## aishwarya

probaj gnječiti cover pod vodom da se lanolin što bolje upije, iako mislim da nije u tome problem. je li pelena sasvim mokra? možda bi trebala dodati uložak. Ili jednostavno nije za noć jer je pretanak.

----------


## mali mrav

> probaj gnječiti cover pod vodom da se lanolin što bolje upije, iako mislim da nije u tome problem. je li pelena sasvim mokra? možda bi trebala dodati uložak. Ili jednostavno nije za noć jer je pretanak.


Gnječila sam ga,i držala čak cijelu noć. sad je ponovno na sušenju,s tim da sam stavila stvarno vruću,tek proključalu vodu,možda nisam dosad dobro otopila lanolin. A koliko bi uopće trebao takav cover držeti s obzirom da je i urin topao i toplina tijela po mom mišljenju može biti uzrok otapanja lanolina na "kritičnim" mjestima?!

----------


## mali mrav

> probaj gnječiti cover pod vodom da se lanolin što bolje upije, iako mislim da nije u tome problem. je li pelena sasvim mokra? možda bi trebala dodati uložak. Ili jednostavno nije za noć jer je pretanak.


 Pelena je bila full mokra,al što ne bi trebao cover to izdržati? Koliko mokrih pelena zaredom uopće može izdržati? jesam ga trebala malo posušiti između stavljanja pelena i zamijeniti privremeno drugim coverom?  :Confused:

----------


## mali mrav

otišla dva posta zabunom.

----------


## Lutonjica

voda mora ključati da bi se lanolin skroz otopio. znat ćeš da je dobro otopljen kad tekućina postane doslovno mliječno bijela.
i moraš ga malo posušiti između previjanja, ne možeš samo promijeniti pelenu, a ostaviti isti cover

----------


## mali mrav

Ok. Hvala na savjetima! Meni se svaki put voda zamutila do mliječno bijele,ali valjda to nije bilo to. Sad sam probala s zakuhalom vodom,ali nije ključala dok sam miješala. hm. vidjet ću kad probam sutra. znači,malo posušiti nakon upotrebe.(iznutra mi je uvijek bio malo vlažan al bi nakon slijedećeg presvlačenja bez prethodnog curenja propustio).

----------


## Lutonjica

ako je vlažan, posuši ga prije ponovne upotrebe. isto kao i da koristiš PUL gaćice, vjerojatno ne bi obukla na čistu pelenu vlažne zaštitne?
ja sam imala nekoliko vunenih koje sam izmjenjivala i uvijek sam na dijete oblačila samo onaj koji je suh

----------


## mali mrav

uspjelo je napokon. očito nije bila dovoljno topla voda pa se lanolin nije dobro otopio. hvala svima na pomoći! kiss!

----------


## the enchantress

meni je sasvim dobro išlo ovih par tjedana do danas. 2 su mi za redom propustila. 
znači lanolizirala sam cover kao i obično, jučer nakon presvlačenja pelene ga prosušila, stavila opet, sve 5, opet prosušila, stavila jutros, promočilo! 
kako to? pelena je bila samo mrvicu zapišanija, ali samo mrvicu, a on je promočio baš jako. 
i s drugim je bilo isto tako. jučer držao, a danad propustio. baš sam zbunj!

----------


## aishwarya

meni procuri obično kad je pelena ful natopljena ( i kod starije kćeri mi se to često odgađa i to baš ujutro jer onda puno piški). može biti problem u bodiju, zapravo nije dobro vunu pritiskati na pelenu i bolje bi bilo oblačiti potkošulje.
trebalo bi paziti da se pelena promijeni prije nego zaštitne jako namoče, jer tad sušenje ne pomaže, barem meni, nego trebam oprati i ponovno lanolizirati.

----------


## mali mrav

ma ja definitivno mislim da se lanolin malko rastopi od topline mokraće,pogotovo ako je vuna bila više puta namočena. a možda se varam?! meni  ovaj moj soaker nakon zadnjeg lanoliziranja nije bio čak ni vlažan iznutra,suh potpuno,iako je pelena bila skroz mokra odnaprijed. sad ga ima na sebi ,a spava potrbuške već 3 sata. :Smile: ) baš me zanima dal će promočiti...

----------


## mali mrav

i nije propustila! ali s obzirom da je pelena bila natopljena, malo je s unutrašnje strane(soaker ima podebljanje odnaprijed) upilo ,tak da se bojim da ćemo uskoro opet morati lanolizirati. sad ima na sebi još jedan vuneni soaker koji nije podebljan,a zadnji put je odmah propustio, pa me baš zanima jel bu izdržao.

----------


## Lutonjica

ne znam, ja sam naše vunene koristila svaki dan, a lanolizirala sam ih 1-2 mjesečno
noću je bila 12 sati u jednoj te istoj peleni i vunenom coveru
nije nam propuštalo

----------


## the enchantress

> meni procuri obično kad je pelena ful natopljena ( i kod starije kćeri mi se to često odgađa i to baš ujutro jer onda puno piški). može biti problem u bodiju, zapravo nije dobro vunu pritiskati na pelenu i bolje bi bilo oblačiti potkošulje.
> trebalo bi paziti da se pelena promijeni prije nego zaštitne jako namoče, jer tad sušenje ne pomaže, barem meni, nego trebam oprati i ponovno lanolizirati.


puno ti hvala. stvar je zaista bila u bodiju. već joj je bio  knap, zakopčan samo na srednji druker i izgleda da je jako pritiskao soaker.
 nisam ništa radila s ta dva soakera, evo nosi ih danas i sve 5.

----------


## mali mrav

zasad nije ni jedan propustio,a ni bodiji nam nisu tijesni. Možda je to sve stvar prakse. Još se nisam odvažila staviti vunu preko noći,ali budem,kad se uvjerim da sam dobro lanolizirala soaker.

----------


## mali mrav

> ne znam, ja sam naše vunene koristila svaki dan, a lanolizirala sam ih 1-2 mjesečno
> noću je bila 12 sati u jednoj te istoj peleni i vunenom coveru
> nije nam propuštalo


ovo mi je nemoguće postići.nama je sve dobro dok ne ode spavati. ne znam više ni sama...jednom sam ga ostavila po noći u vuni,podebljanoj na kritičnim mjestima(merino) pa je ujutro bio mokar iako ne previše s obzirom koliko je pelena bila mokra. Drgi put s drugim soakerom (woollybottoms) koji je malo tanji je propustio nakon dnevnog spavanja.
E sad se ja pitam dali je to možda zato što mi mali spava potrbuške?! jer dok ne spava soaker drži ako ga navrijeme presvučem,pogotovo onaj od merino vune.
Kak vama djeca spavaju?

----------


## BusyBee

Moj spava svakako, najcesce na meni, potrbuske.
Od zadnjeg puta kad sam ovdje dramila jer su nam svi coveri propustali, nemamo vise problema (kuckuckuc).. cak sam jedan cover od jedne forumasice koji ona nije koristila jer je propustao, uspjela lanolizirati da vise ne propusta.
Sad nam propuste ako je kombinacija pune pelene i pritiska od nosenja u marami ili pritiska od knap bodija.

----------


## mali mrav

a kak preveniraš propuštanje po noći? nije ti tako puna pelena ili...jer nama isto ne propuštaju ako mijenjamo pelenu redovito,ali po noći je do jutra u istoj i uvijek je prepuna,a s obzirom da spava potrbuške ne znam kako bi uopće izbjegli propuštanje osim da mu stavljam cover od pul-a umjesto vune.

----------


## mali mrav

ps. Busy bee kako ti obavljaš lanoliziranje?

----------


## Lutonjica

> ovo mi je nemoguće postići.nama je sve dobro dok ne ode spavati. ne znam više ni sama...jednom sam ga ostavila po noći u vuni,podebljanoj na kritičnim mjestima(merino) pa je ujutro bio mokar iako ne previše s obzirom koliko je pelena bila mokra. Drgi put s drugim soakerom (woollybottoms) koji je malo tanji je propustio nakon dnevnog spavanja.
> E sad se ja pitam dali je to možda zato što mi mali spava potrbuške?! jer dok ne spava soaker drži ako ga navrijeme presvučem,pogotovo onaj od merino vune.
> Kak vama djeca spavaju?


i moja je spavala potrbuške cijelu noć
imala je pelenu + deblji uložak + vuneni cover
držalo je 12 sati bez propuštanja

----------


## mali mrav

Lutonjica koji cover imate? Jel može imati veze i njegova debljina? I jel vam pelena bila jaako mokra? Nama zna biti skroz do guze,baš natopljena?!

----------


## Lutonjica

imali smo ih nekoliko, 2 home-made, 1 baby blossom, 1 honeyboy, 1 popolini i 1 stacinator
debljina je važna, za noć sam koristila one malo deblje: baby blossom, honeyboy i popolini
pelena i uložak su uvijek bili cijeli mokri, baš cijeli, svaki milimetar pelene je bio mokar

----------


## mali mrav

nemam nijedan od tih.. :Sad:  
Imam jedan koji još nisam počela koristiti: babybeehinds,čini mi se ok,al još se suši. Isprobat ću ga sutra.
a opet možda nije toliko do covera,možda griješim u lanoliziranju?!
Ne znam,ja to ovako radim:
Zakuham 2 dcl vode,dodam baby šampon i pola žličice lanolina,dok mi nije onako mliječno žućkasta boja,promiješam nekoliko puta dok se ne uvjerim da je lanolin otopljen,stavim u lavor s toplom vodom(s 4 cm vode),promiješam,stavim cover i svako-toliko ga malo gnječim,okrećem,izvrćem,i izvadim nakon kojih sat vremena. Možda bi trebala ranije,dok voda ne postane prehladna??!
Ugl.nakon cijeđenja u ručniku već osjetim da je lagano ljepljiv,a takav je i kad se osuši. 
E sad,ispravi me ako griješim u postupku...

----------


## Lutonjica

ja sam uglavnom ostavljala po par sati u lavoru
bolje je duže, nego kraće, dakle nemoj manje od sat vremena, ali probaj dulje

----------


## BusyBee

Mravac,
prvo dobro operem cover u mlakoj vodi s malo djecjeg sampona ili sa sapunom za pranje vesa (onaj dm-ov, blijedo zuti).
Onda zagrijem malo vode za rastapanje lanolina. U bocicu stavim punu zlicicu lanolina (nama nikako nije prolazilo ono s kolicinom velicine zrna graska, nema sanse) i mrvicu dm baby gela za tusiranje. Dodam skoro vrelu vodu i muckam to u bocici da se lanolin rastopi. U kantu stavim mlaku vodu, tek toliko da cover bude pokriven i dodam otopinu lanolina i onda uronim cover u to. Drzim najcesce preko noci.
Iako stavljam puno vise lanolina nego je preporuceno, coveri nikad nisu na opip masni pa valjda i ljekarne imaju razlicitu kvalitetu lanolina, sto li (ne znam kako inace objasniti).

Mi imamo Loveybums (1 sloj interlocka), Loveybums (nekakav wool jersey), Kiwi Pie Baby, i odlicne za noc: Loveybums (2 sloja interlocka), Disana i jedne koje sam kupila second hand, ne znam koje su.

----------


## mali mrav

Hvala na odgovorima!
*Busy bee* i ja sam počela stavljati veću količinu lanolina kad sam vidjela da mi voda nije dovoljno mutna,a stavim i veću količinu baby šampona. probat ću ga staviti manje da vidim što će biti.
Na jednoj stranici proizvođača vunenih covera sam naišla na podatak da cover treba vaditi iz otopine lanolina nakon svega 15-20 min dok je voda još mlaka jer se lanolin u suprotnom počinje hladiti i zgrušavati. ?! Meni je i nakon tako kratkog vremena,a uz dovoljno otopljenog lanolina cover držao,al izgleda da ću za noć ipak morati nabaviti neki deblji. 
*Lutonjica* koji mi preporučaš od ova tri noćna? Možeš mi odgovoriti i na pp ako je ovdje nezgodno.

----------


## mali mrav

Isto pitanje Busy bee.

----------


## Lutonjica

misliš od ova moja 3 noćna? sva tri su mi bila podjednako dobra
razlikuju se po tome sto se baby blossom navlači kao gaće i štrikan je, honeyboy je na čičak i od filcane je vune, a popolini se navlači i ima još onako na nogicama dodatak - ako ti to igra neku ulogu
ali funkcionalno su mi sva 3 bila super

----------


## mali mrav

Znači svejedno je jel interlock ili štrikana vuna,glavno da je dvoslojan?

----------


## Lutonjica

ovaj baby blossom je štrikan i nije dvoslojan, ali je savršeno držao

----------


## mali mrav

> ovaj baby blossom je štrikan i nije dvoslojan, ali je savršeno držao


 a niš,ostaje mi jedino da nabavim neki od tih i isprobam.

----------


## BusyBee

Meni osobno je najbolji za noc ovaj Disana/Popolini (mislim da su skoro identicni), gace koje imaju malo produzene nogavice.

----------


## mali mrav

ok. hvala cure!

----------


## memole

Evo i mi imamo te disanine s nogavicama, a i još jedne Disanine na čičak i jedne i druge nam izdrze noć, pelene bude ful mokra. Ja kod lanoliziranja stavim ipak malo više lanolina od pola žličice pogotovo za ove Disanine hlačice.

----------


## mali mrav

Dobili smi jedan disana soaker(rabljeni) ali nam je još prilično velik pa ćemo s njegovim isprobavanjem još pričekati. 
Al isprobala sam onaj svoj australski cover na čičak i savršeno je izdržao već dvije noći! Valjda je vuna kvalitetna.Ipak su australci poznati po dobroj vuni.

----------


## bimba iaia

uffff...a šta kad vunica pušta boju? Normalno sam pustila da se lanoliziraju nove vunene...al su pustile boju...čak i po peleni :/
Da probam opet?Bolje oprat i lanolizirat? Ili?

----------


## pomikaki

Mislim da bih ih ja oprala par puta i onda ponovo lanolizirala. Ali ne sviđa mi se da toliko puštaju boju. Gledaj da nisu u kontaktu s kožom :/
(ako hoćeš od mene možeš dobiti puno lanolina na poklon i par covera na posudbu - samo ne znam hoće li ti pasati model - kad dođeš na onu kavu od prošle godine  :Grin: )

----------

